
Ask HN: How to find freelance computer vision experts? - manglav
I&#x27;m working on a computer vision&#x2F;machine learning project that could benefit from some guidance.  While I have looked for consultancies, and even emailed students or professors that I thought were exceptional, I have had very little luck.  Does anyone know where I could find an expert in this field for some consulting work? Thank you.
======
davismwfl
I have done some recent computer vision work as a consultant and helped get a
couple of different algorithms from patent stage to commercially viable
products. Shoot me an email (in my profile), if nothing else if I don't
know/can't help maybe I can give you some more names/ideas to try.

btw -- I don't label myself an expert in computer vision, but I have done a
number of implementations of different algorithms and real time processing.

Also, have you checked some of the more domain focused forums, like the opencv
and nvidia gpu forums? A lot of times people from there will help out or will
consult or know of someone who can etc. Last idea is find a local employer
that does computer vision work, like a lot of the defense contractors and use
your network to find someone that might work there to help you. I have a
number of those in my area and used that technique to get a little help on a
few issues that I just got stuck on.

------
kennyfrc
Finding experts is indeed tough -- I remember trawling around freelance boards
with very bad results. It got a lot better when I discovered premium job
boards + done for you services online.

Specifically for you, I think this might help:
[https://www.codementor.io/computer-vision-
experts](https://www.codementor.io/computer-vision-experts)

In general, here's how I usually do my googling: \- Initial search: "<keyword>
\+ Done for You Service" || "<keyword> \+ Consultancy" \- Second Search Run
(if technical): "site:codementor.io <keyword>" \- Third Search Run: Go to
Clarity.fm and ask some of the folks there for referrals to someone

------
SyneRyder
You could perhaps try Peter Kovesi, he was my Computer Vision professor at the
University of Western Australia. His website says he's available for
occasional consulting:

[http://www.peterkovesi.com](http://www.peterkovesi.com)

[http://www.peterkovesi.com/services.html](http://www.peterkovesi.com/services.html)

------
staticautomatic
Email the team at shelfie. They rolled their own very complex OCR engine. I
bet they know someone.

I've had reasonable luck on upwork, but probably not people at the level you
need.

------
wingerlang
Maybe you should send a request to the "magic" service.

------
wprapido
www.toptal.com is the place where you can hire developers capable of doing
more than CRUD web apps

------
yarper
Tools like imagemagick and gimp probably have huge image processing
followings, bit of a crossover to vision I know but some subset will be
interested in the two.

